#  Ernährung >   Hilft Omega 3 beim abnehmen? >

## NiniSupri

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe ein großes Übergewichtsproblem und möchte dem nun entgegenwirken mit einer gesunden Ernährung und Sport. Ich lese ganz oft das es wichtig ist Omega 3 zu sich zunehmen, stimmt das wirklich? 
Wenn ja welches ist denn nun das richtige? 
Ich habe da snun so verstandne es gibt ein Krillöl das wohl auch gegen erhöhtem Blutfett wirken soll Quelle: Omega 3 - Krillöl mit Blutfett senkender Wirkung | Gesundheitsjournal 
Und dann Omega 3 Fischöl Kapseln von Lidl z.B. 
Wo ist da nun der Unterschied? Das Krillöl ist ja um einiges teurer.
B zw. braucht man so etwas überhaupt? Oder nimmt man durch gesunde Ernährung eh genug zu sich?
Ich esse ungerne Fisch muss ich dazu sagen. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------


## Chylly

Nein ist nichts fürs abnehmen und von Lidl schon garnichts. Die Menge Omegafettsäuren die der Organismus benötigt sind darin nicht enthalten.

----------


## belarami

Ich beschäftige mich auch aktuell mit dem Thema Gesunde Ernährung, u.a. auch wegen Gewichtsproblemen. Neben der Reduktion von Fleisch soll bei mir vor allem viel Obst und Gemüße auf den Speiseplan. Von so Sachen wie Nahrungsergänzung und Diätprodukte möchte ich eigentlich nichts hören. Das Gesunde Omega 3 kommt in in fettreichen Kaltwasserfischen wie Lachs oder Makrele vor. Kapsel oder so würde ich nicht nehmen, dann doch lieber den Fisch essen, das macht dann wenigsten satt.

----------


## StefanD.

Nun wenn man Vegetarier werden will odgl.. wäre doch Leinöl die naheliegende Alternative. Es muss nicht unbedingt ein 
Krillöl oder was es da alles gibt sein!    *Linolensäure (Omega-3) ca. 58%*
Linolsäure (Omega-6) 14%
Ölsäure (Omega-9) 19%
Vitamine E, D, C, B1, B2, Provitamin A
viele Mineralstoffe und Spurenelemente 
Ach ja und dann hatten wir noch das Thema Ballaststoffe - auch hier zählt die Dosis macht das Gift. (frei nach Paracelsus). 
Gruss StefanD.  Zuviel "gesunde Ernährung": Der Mythos von den Ballaststoffen | Startseite | SWR odysso | SWR.de

----------


## hustikuss

Alleinig nicht, aber es unterstützt einen gesunden Lebensstil und die Fettverbrennung sehr!

----------


## hightower1988

Nein, aber es hat - wie auch viele andere Nahrungsergänzungsmittel - eine positive Nebenwirkung auf den Körper und kann bei einem sportlich aktiven leben unterstützen. Ein weiterer Wirkstoff, der in die gleiche Kategorie einzuordnen ist, ist Astaxanthin. Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, mit solchen Mitteln nachzuhelfen, man kann sich ja nicht immer so ernähren, dass der Körper gar keine Mangelerscheinungen hat. Auch wenn manche ja von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln abraten. Eine gesunde und ausgewogene Ernährung ersetzten diese Mittel natürlich nicht, darüber muss man sich im Klaren sein.  
Infos zu Astaxanthin: https://www.vitaminexpress.org/de/astaxanthin

----------


## Hagebutte

Also ich denke, man muss das alles relativ sehen:
Es gibt bestimmt einzelne Lebensmittel, die abnehmen "unterstützen".
Aber ohne ein Kaloriendefizit und etwas Sport wird da nichts passieren, da kannst du noch so viel Omega 3 zu dir nehmen

----------


## drudi

Ja Omega-3 Fettsäuren helfen tatsächlich beim Abnehmen, aber wirklich minimal. Da gibt es einen studienbasierten Text dazu: https://www.inutro.com/omega-3-fetts...3-zum-abnehmen  
Oder kurzgefasst gab es 2014 eine Zusammenfassung von über 15 klinischen  Studien zu diesem Thema. Ingesamt betrug die zusätzliche  Gewichtsreduktion ungefähr 0,6 kg innerhalb von 2 Monaten. Die  durchschnittliche Dosis lag bei 1,5 g Omega-3 Fettsäuren (EPA und DHA  zusammen) täglich, das ist ungefähr in 6 Kapseln Fischöl enthalten (1 g  Kapseln). Man darf sich also keine WIrkung erwarten, die man selbst  irgendwie fühlen oder bemerken würde.

----------


## Juliakowa

Das Omega-3-Fettsäuren beim Abnehmen helfen sollen, wäre mir absolut neu! Meines Wissens nach sind sie für die Nerven wichtig. Im Alter sollen Alzheimer und Demenz vermindert auftreten.

----------


## marinaho

Hallo, 
dass es beim Abnehmen wichtig ist, Omega 3 zu sich zu nehmen, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Abnehmen ist immer abhängig von deiner Energiebilanz. Wenn du weniger zu dir nimmst, als du benötigst, nimmst du ab und umgekehrt. Alle Diäten und Programme zum Abnehmen basieren auf diesem Prinzip. Wichtig ist nur, dass ein moderates Kaloriendefizit eingehalten wird (maximal 500 kcal Defizit).  
Ich empfehle dir anstelle von Omega 3 eher eine Ernährungsberatung oder eine seriöse Diät. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es generell gilt, aber meine Krankenkasse zahlt sogar eine Ernährungsberatung. Ansonsten gibt es auch Programme, die mit Psychologen, Ernährungsberatern und Ärzten zusammenarbeiten und dadurch auch eine individuelle Beratung ermöglichen (Beispiel: Endlich fit und schlank). 
Ich finde es auf jeden Fall besser einmal mit jemanden vom Fach zu sprechen, als nur Artikeln zu vertrauen. Wenn du entschlossen bist, etwas gegen das Übergewicht zu tun, ist das prima und dann würde ich die Motivation direkt richtig einsetzen. 
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg! 
Lg Marina

----------


## Julia12

Ich bin der Meinung, das einzigste was wirklich hilft beim abnehmen ist ein vernünftig kontrollierter Ernährungsplan. Den Plan kannst du auf dich persönlich anpassen. Du benötigst dazu nur ganz wenig Wissen. Die meisten Internet Seiten bieten dir schon meist relativ gute Ernährungspläne. Schau dir mal die Seite an die ich oben Verlinkt habe. Dort findest du Tipps wie du dir selber persönlich den besten Ernährungsplan erstellst. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.

----------


## Henryluis

Interessant! Ich wusste ja nicht, dass Omega 3 53% Linolsäurengehalt hat. Ich habe bis jetzt immer Kokosöl genommen. Kokosöl enthält in geringen Mengen Linolsäure. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine zweifach-ungesättigte Fettsäure, die zu den Omega-6-Fettsäuren gezählt wird und ein lebensnotwendiger (essentieller) Nährstoff für den menschlichen Organismus darstellt.

----------

